# LiquiClom and LiquiNolva??



## HellRaiser33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Are these products the same as clomid and nolva orals, or they just some knock off's..Let me know. 

http://www.ag-guys.com/store/home.php


----------



## ag-guys (Jan 16, 2006)

yes they are the same products for research use   we sponsor Ironmagazine and  our reputation speaks for itself.

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 16, 2006)

good products our else our site wouldnt let them be a sponsor...
they are a little more pricier but product quality is above the rest
you get what you pay for


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes they're real; you can bank on them.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 16, 2006)

Ya, even before I started up in the game, I heard nothing but great things about all of their products.  They may cost a little more than other companies, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2006)

They are the real deal. Just remember to account for the citrate when determining your dose. For example, a 20 mg Nolvadex tab has 30.4 mg of tamoxifen citrate (20 mg of it is tamoxifen).


----------



## HellRaiser33 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## UltimateFighter (Jan 17, 2006)

damn. i live in the UK. i wnat some of that. especially the luquiclom and luquidex. that was the black market version of arimidex. whole lot cheaper too that ALR was talking about. bah!

someone buy me it and bring it to UK.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 17, 2006)

AG-Guys are the best products you will find. I have used them and can vouch for them. Awesome!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2006)

UltimateFighter said:
			
		

> damn. i live in the UK. i wnat some of that. especially the luquiclom and luquidex. that was the black market version of arimidex. whole lot cheaper too that ALR was talking about. bah!
> 
> someone buy me it and bring it to UK.


If you know where to look, you can get good prices in the U.K.


----------



## rob999 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Need some info*

Can some one please tell me what L-Nol is and what it does?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2009)

Rob, liqiNol is essentially liquid Nolva. Its used as a pct to PH and some AAS.


----------

